
He Helped Build an Artists’ Utopia. Now He Faces Trial for 36 Deaths There - MagicPropmaker
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/12/magazine/oakland-warehouse-fire-ghost-ship.html
======
thatoneuser
Wow this story is tragic all the way through. I hope the people involved can
heal to any extent.

